# Non resident working in North Dakota



## GKBassplayer (Feb 19, 2008)

I lived in north dakota for 4 years while going to school and became a resident while I was there. After I graduated I moved back to minnesota and recently changed my drivers license back to minnesota. Now, before I knew I was going to move I bought a resident north dakota hunting license. I have been home for less than two months and now I got a job back in North Dakota. Ill be working/living out of a hotel in devils lake until december. The job has an opportunity to be moved after the stay in Devils lake but I dont know where. Possibly fargo or bismark. So since I dont know where Ill be living I cant change my license back to north dakota until I know where Ill be working. Is my current hunting license still valid?


----------



## jhegg (May 29, 2004)

Not if you became a MN resident.


----------



## GKBassplayer (Feb 19, 2008)

so under the license laws i cant switch again because i have to wait six months? thats bs.


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

http://gf.nd.gov/hunting/faq/residency.html

Residency Requirements & Exemptions
Who is eligible for a North Dakota resident license? 
A person who has actually lived in the state of North Dakota or maintained his legal residence therein for the past six months. Exceptions:

•Waiver of Residency A person who will be living in North Dakota for a minimum of one year or who intends to become a resident may be eligible to purchase non-lottery licenses such as fishing, small game, and furbearer at resident prices. Contact our licensing section at 701-328-6335 to obtain a waiver of residency form or download a copy.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Dick is right.....contact the GNF.If you can prove you are now living and working here,they can waive the 6 month requirement.


----------



## oldfireguy (Jun 23, 2005)

In many states, the licenses is valid if acquired "legally". That is, if you were a resident at the time you bought your license and then moved away, the license is still valid. I know that is true for Minnesota because I had the same experience of moving, and I checked with their headquarters.
North Dakota may be different.....but then that would mean you would have to buy a NR license. And that would put you in violation of having bought two licenses? I'm betting that your license is still valid because it was bought legally.....but be safe and check with fish and game.
Good hunting.


----------

